# Why I don't recommend Cesar - link



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't think I can say anything better than this article. I wouldn't let him near my dogs. 

http://www.4pawsu.com/dogpsychology.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=37377:thumbs_up.gif]

Excellent article! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Agreed. 

I like Patricia McConnell and Victoria Stillwell.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

This is a wonderful post. Thank you.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Very good article. I agree 100%. Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

> I don't think I can say anything better than this article. I wouldn't let him near my dogs.
> 
> http://www.4pawsu.com/dogpsychology.htm[/B]


Great reading and lots of other attached links to find more info! Thanks Jackie!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Great article. i want to spend more time with it when it's not 1:15AM....LOL
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Great article. i want to spend more time with it when it's not 1:15AM....LOL
> Thanks for posting it![/B]



Ahem...you mean reading about training and behavior at this hour isn't normal? LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Jackie, as usual, you have provided some really sound information!

I can't wait to win lotto & get you down here for a visit!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you for posting this article.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great article and interesting info. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I like Ceasar and have used many of his techniques. They work!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Thaks, that was a great article.

Personally, I have used SOME of his techniques and they have worked for us. (ex getting them to stop barking when I want them to.) 
But he does have many methods that I would never try with my dogs and don't really agree with. I think a lot of his methods are really geared more towards really agressive dogs. I still don't agree with all of them but if the alternative is to put the dog down then I am all for it. I would never use any of his physical techniques on a non-aggressive dog and especially not on a maltese.
As for Victoria in "It's me or the dog", I have watched that show many times but what I tended to see with her training is that it seems to be more short term than a long term solution.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thaks, that was a great article.
> 
> Personally, I have used SOME of his techniques and they have worked for us. (ex getting them to stop barking when I want them to.)
> But he does have many methods that I would never try with my dogs and don't really agree with. I think a lot of his methods are really geared more towards really agressive dogs. I still don't agree with all of them but if the alternative is to put the dog down then I am all for it. I would never use any of his physical techniques on a non-aggressive dog and especially not on a maltese.
> As for Victoria in "It's me or the dog", I have watched that show many times but what I tended to see with her training is that it seems to be more short term than a long term solution.[/B]


Ditto.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thaks, that was a great article.
> 
> Personally, I have used SOME of his techniques and they have worked for us. (ex getting them to stop barking when I want them to.)
> But he does have many methods that I would never try with my dogs and don't really agree with. I think a lot of his methods are really geared more towards really agressive dogs. I still don't agree with all of them but if the alternative is to put the dog down then I am all for it. I would never use any of his physical techniques on a non-aggressive dog and especially not on a maltese.
> As for Victoria in "It's me or the dog", I have watched that show many times but what I tended to see with her training is that it seems to be more short term than a long term solution.[/B]



The problem with using physical or flooding solutions is that they temporarily cause the dog to freeze. So yes, on TV it looks like an instant fix. In reality, it is not. The reason trainers familiar with current research in dog behavior do not use these methods is because they can INCREASE aggression and can be dangerous for owners to perform. Instead of shutting a dog down, our goal is to change the dog's behavior - give them a skill so they are not scared or feel the need to guard a resource. While this takes longer, it actually SOLVES the problem instead of band-aiding it. 

If you need to muzzle a dog to work with it, you aren't doing the dog justice. 

I suggest you more carefully read through the article and the links on calming signals (dog body language). It will help give you insight into how the dogs on the show are actually responding to him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You recommended the book _The Culture Clash _ by Jean Donaldson several years ago as a training resource. We even had a book club thread on it.

It is an excellent book IMO. It teaches you to train your dog by first understanding his behavior, then modifying it.

http://www.amazon.com/Culture-Clash-Revolu...7745&sr=1-1


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've tried a few of Cesar's tips. I was an immediate fan.

Well, of course I was, as I seemed to get immediate results.

It was short-lived, and I'm ashamed to say, did more harm than good.

I am no longer a fan. I hired a trainer/behaviorist for Winter, after
PM'ing Jacki. Also, I was already working on her techniques, when I 
was given bad advice to go the more "aggressive" route.

This way is actually much easier on all of us. Less stress all the way
around. Poor little Winter, I believe I was the cause of his stress, and fear,
for a couple of days there. :brownbag: 

Good article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I do like Cesar, however, there are some things that I do not like and would never use on my boys. I would never use dominance, for instance, but some of the techniques do work. I agree that exercise, rules, boundaries, regulations and love is a necessity. I taught my boys how to walk with Ceasar's techniques and it worked.

I do enjoy watching him do things and he does leave them with homework to do and anyone who thinks that it is a quick fix in a matter of minutes is, well...silly.

He is my friday night watch, after Ghost whisperer of course, and there are others that I watch also.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love Cesar Milan. I've read his books, and watch his show, and think its wonderful. I've used some of his suggestions, and they work great. Thankfully I was blessed with such a well behaved Maltese, but if I wasn't, I would not hesistate using him. I do think he is better with certain breeds but I believe all his intentions are good.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you for this Jackie! I was never much of a Caesar fan either, I didn't see what all the rave was about him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This article is from the site, Jacki mentioned. 

An excellent read:

http://diamondsintheruff.com/calmingsignals.html


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I had read in another post recently that JMM (Jackie) didn't like Cesar's methods and didn't know why but now I know and can stop wondering. Thanks for the post. I will read this more in depth.


----------

